
Half-Life: Alyx isn't VR's killer app – but it's modding community could be - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/04/hammer-valve-source-2-level-editor-alyx.html
======
Zanni
VR already has a killer app: Beat Saber. As for Half-Life: Alyx, it's very
well done, but dear god is it intense. I'm playing through it a few minutes at
a time because that's all I can handle. VR is incredibly immersive, but as it
turns out, there are worlds I just don't enjoy being immersed in, and the
oozy, drippy, terrifying world of Half-Life (much as I love the previous
games), is one of them. The new gravity gloves are a delight, however.

~~~
thymolu
I've been watching playthroughs because I don't want to purchase the setup for
Alyx at the moment for several reasons. My impression matches yours. It seems
like a great game, but in watching it, I realized it's basically all the urban
City 17 setting of HL2, which was my least favorite setting of the previous
HL2 episodes. It reminds me of a very well-done variant of HL2:E1, which I
found very intense and claustrophobic. I'm very interested in playing it but
maybe less so than if the game involved a wider range of environments. I can't
fault Valve for focusing on what they did, but at the moment something more
relaxing or casual is more commensurate with my mood.

------
cabernal
fwiw, there is VR support fo Garry's Mod:
[https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=16784...](https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1678408548)

~~~
zalkota
Darkrp VR, i can’t wait!

